# Ethernet cable connect but not working



## sonnyandfriends

well my computer is connected to the linksy router and the linksy router is connected to the modem and the modem is connect to the phone line and the internet is working fine on this laptop but my computer which is directly connected to the router has no internet it was working before but after i shut off my computer it didnt work anymore so i did a system recovery and it still has the same problem

Vista 
Qwest dsl
Linksy wireless g wrt54gs v5

i tried only connecting my computer with the modem without the router and still the same problem i used 2 different ethernet cable so the cable is not the problem

ethernet cable connected to my computer is green light
and it is also connected to the router everything is the same as before also my xbox360 ethernet cable is connected to the router is working fine

please help


----------



## johnb35

If your xbox is getting internet and your computer isn't, I suspect either a bad port on the router or you have a bad network card on the pc.  In network connections, does it say its connected? OR do you have the icon down by the clock where you can tell?


----------



## sonnyandfriends

it says i am not connected with the icon of the computer and the red x right?


----------



## johnb35

The red x over the network connection means you have no cable attached to the network port.  Check for tight connections first, unplug each side of cable and reconnect. If that don't fix it then you have a bad port on the router or bad network card.


----------



## sonnyandfriends

i know its not bad port in the router because my xbox 360 works but meaning bad network card is i need to get a new one of this 

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Link...36454/catOid/-18341/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do 

and does it matter which one i get?


----------



## sonnyandfriends

sonnyandfriends said:


> i know its not bad port in the router because my xbox 360 works but meaning bad network card is i need to get a new one of this
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Link...36454/catOid/-18341/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
> 
> and does it matter which one i get?





also the green light is on where the ethernet cable is connected on my pc.
and the other end that is connected to the router is connected to the first slot and it has a green light also.


----------



## johnb35

Your router has 4 ports for wired pc's or systems like your xbox.  Don't you have your xbox and pc plugged into a different port for each?  If the xbox works but not the pc, the port that the pc is plugged into could be bad.  If you are wanting to buy a new network card then yeah, the one you linked to would work.  But you can get them fairly cheap.  I can get one for $10 at the local computer shop.


----------



## johnb35

sonnyandfriends said:


> also the green light is on where the ethernet cable is connected on my pc.
> and the other end that is connected to the router is connected to the first slot and it has a green light also.



And you still have the red x on the connection icon?  Really sounds like bad card to me.

Check your device manager to make sure the driver is installed correctly as well.


----------



## sonnyandfriends

yeah i have checked if my drivers were installed correctly and it is so ill just get a new card tomorrow thanks for the help appreciate it


----------

